# txpaulie got a camera!!!!!!



## txpaulie (Mar 31, 2012)

See, I have been turning a bit...

Always wanted to try hollow forms, I'll start on easy stuff...
Maple and, well, maple...
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics201.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics202.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics200.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics204.jpg

This staghorn sumac was rotten as heck, put 'bout $10 worth of CA trying to save the pithy parts...

Realized I couldn't make a bowl without making another trip to the glue store, so's made a tea-candle holder...
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics214.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics208.jpg
Sweet gum(?) and SG burl from Rob and Zoe...
Accent ring and void filled with Wenge shavings...
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics212.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics209.jpg
People like the candle holders...
I like putting stuff on them!
Hackberry.
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics211.jpg

That's all for now, I need to figure how to work this cheap camera!

p


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2012)

Yahooooo! Man that are some pretty stuffs!!!!

It was worth the wait!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 31, 2012)

Very nice turnings-beautiful wood.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 31, 2012)

Good work! That first shape is a though one to hollow. Keep it up!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2012)

I like the first one also, but that second one is gorgeous to my eye. 


.


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks ya'll!

Couldn't have everybody thinking I'm just a wood-hoarder and voyeur!:secret2:

Did a bit o' flat work while my lathe was down but, of course, I didn't get pics before stuff left the shop...:dash2:

I've gotta start doin' pens next...:yes:

p


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 31, 2012)

Very very nice work Paul. Keep it goin. And keep postin those pics. If I ever get back in the shop and finish something:dash2:, ill post pics too...someday.

Robert


----------



## DKMD (Mar 31, 2012)

Nicely done! I really like the form on that second maple piece, and I'm still drooling a little thinking about that sweetgum burl. Thanks for sharing your work with us!


----------



## DKMD (Mar 31, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> I know I owe DKMD some blocks and one will be SG….



And here, I thought you'd forgotten about me! I didn't want to pester you, and I'm still in absolutely no hurry! Hooray for SG!


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 1, 2012)

wow, you have been busy. Up until now, I thought you were just fooling us. Great work. Everything looks fantastic.


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 1, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> I know I owe DKMD some blocks and one will be SG.
> 
> Paulie they are very nice! That first darker brown bowl (dare I say, walnut in color) is monkey pod.
> 
> Keep it up and glad you finally bought a camera



Monkey pod!

Of course!:wacko1:

It's the ONLY wood I've found that I have a sensitivity to, MUST wear the respirator!:stop:

p


----------



## CodyS (Apr 1, 2012)

Very nice! If I had know all of these pics were coming I would have bought you a camera myself! :clapping:


----------



## brown down (Apr 12, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> See, I have been turning a bit...
> 
> Always wanted to try hollow forms, I'll start on easy stuff...
> Maple and, well, maple...
> ...



wow that is some outstanding work there! how do you go about putting the turquoise inlay in! really nice work


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 12, 2012)

BD...

Cut a groove, fill with chunks o' stuff, add CA or epoxy, turn down!

It's that easy!

Lotsa stuff at turtlefeathers.com...
Where I usually get my InLace stuff...

Just about anything can be used!
p


----------

